# Sprechen Sie Java - Hanspeter Mössenböck



## giova (24. Okt 2003)

Hi, hab mal ne Frage an euch!
Bin noch blutiger Anfänger in der Java Programmierung, will mir jetzt ein Buch zu legen um etwas mehr einblick in die Java Programmierung zu bekommen.
Hier meine Frage:

Hat jemand von euch das Buch "Sprechen Sie Java" von Hanspeter Mössenböck?
Soll für Anfänger sein, jetzt habe ich vor es zu kaufen so fern es auch für solche Anfänger wie mich ist!
Jetzt wollte ich von euch wissen ob es wirklich für Anfänger geeignet ist?
Bitte keine Links zu Buch Rezisionen, ich hör lieber persönlich Meinungen! Danke


----------



## Guest (4. Nov 2003)

hi!

ja ich hab das buch, kann es auch für programmieranfänger sehr empfehlen! es ist verständlich und behandelt alle basics zur java programmierung. die enthaltenen codebeispiele tragen zum raschen lernen bei. ein mangel ist vielleicht, dass objektorientierte programmierung ein wenig zu kurz kommt. ansonsten ein gutes buch, das gerade für programmieranfänger geeignet ist... 

Schau mal bei Amazon vorbei, da gibts aussagekräftige Kundenrezensionen: Sprechen Sie Java?: Amazon.de: Bücher

am besten du liest im bookshop kurz rein und vergleichst es mit anderen büchern. sehr empfehlen kann ich auch java in 21 tagen oder java ist auch eine insel 2. 

hoffe das hilft ein wenig

mfg


----------



## mariopetr (5. Nov 2003)

hi,

imho ist das buch schrott. didaktisch nicht gerade eine leistung, der schreibstil ist eher langweilig, die themen werden sehr oberflaechlich behandelt. und das schlimmste ist der "prozedurale stil", was einen java anfaenger doch eher auf den falschen weg biegt. schaue dir doch mal "java ist auch eine insel" an (google hilft). gibt es auch es kostenloses ebook (imho ist es geldverschwendung, "java literatur" zu kaufen (es sei den es geht um sehr spezielle themen), da das netz aktueller und facetenreicher ist ).


----------



## @ mariopetr (8. Nov 2003)

@ mariopetr

he he, mal halblang ja. also so drastisch, wie du das hier von dir gibst, ist es nicht *g*! wer programmieren lernen will, muss erstmal auch mit der "prozeduralen" programmierung vertraut sein. das sind nun mal die basics, ohne diese wohl kaum ein algorithmus zu implementieren ist... ohne wirds wohl kaum gehen . 
wenn du selbst programmierst, dann müsste dir das geläufig sein. von schrott kann bei diesem book nicht die rede sein. es behandelt die grundlegenden themen im erforderlichen ausmaße und wer programmieren erlernen will, für den ist es sicher geegnet. bei uns an der uni haben schon ganze jahrgänge mit diesem book das programmieren erlernt und das sicher auch in sehr effizienter art und weise *fg*... dass dieses book eventuell besser als begleitmaterial zu vorlesungen etc dient, sei mal dahingestellt. 
trotz allem ist es vor allem für anfänger geeignet... ist bereits programmiererfahrung vorhanden, eignen sich andere bücher womöglich besser.

mfg


----------

